# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Pequeña agricultura andina rentable : replicando lo exitoso

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
Muchas veces, cuando se habla de pequeña agricultura, los GURUS capitalistas y terratenientes piensan en productores no competitivos. Alguna vez un empresario minero me dijo ".._por encima de los 3000 metros sobre le nivel del mar ¿que cosa vale la pena hacer que no sea agricultura?..."  _ Durante muchos años de mi vida ha trabajado con pequeños agricultores, pero el tema es ¿por qué no nuestro Estado no ha tenido las agallas de asumir a estos pequeños productores?. Mucho hablamos de inclusión, pero les diré algo. Exiten pequeños agricultores que no necesitan ser incluidos... existen pequeños agricultores que abandonados por el Estado se han visto en la necesidad de innovar para sobrevivir.  
Les presento a mis amigos de Cullpe, Huarochirí a 3600 metros sobre el nivel del mar, con heladas en cualquier época del año, pero con capital humano que ha permitido generar desarrollo económico. En las fotos pueden ver como en estas condiciones, lo primero que se hizo fue cosechar el agua, luego tecnificar con goteo artesanal, pero productivo. Hoy, en Cullpe se produce 80 /ha de papa,   14 t/ha de arveja verde, 1200 fardos de alfalfa/ha, cuadriplicando el promedio nacional y desafiando al más pintado agricultor de cualquier valle. No solo tienen eso, tienen un alcalde con decisión política que viene contruyendo reservorios de diferentes tamaños.  Los que trabajamos con ellos hemos decidido llevar su ejemplo a otras comunidades campesinas Huarochiranas, para decirles SI SE PUEDE, si es posible salir de la pobreza, si es posible ser rentable en esas condiciones , si es posible ser compretitivo. 
A lo que quiero llegar, es que si ellos pueden, por que no Huancavelica, apurimac, Cajamarca y demás pequeños con menos de 1 Ha. ????, les diré algo más, mis amigos de Cullpe no tienen más de una hectárea, para esos escépticos. Yo se que mi amigo Bruno verá estas fotos y me dará la razón: hay que pasar de proponer políticas de desarrollo para lo pequeños a IMPLEMENTAR POLITICAS DE DESARROLLO PARA LOS PEQUEÑOS. No se trata de ser inquierdista o socialista... se trata de ver la realidad ..ya despegó Ica, ya despegó Virú, ya despegó Chavimochic, ya exportamos macanudo... ahora hagamos cosas en el país y en los próximos años presumamos del despegue de la alta sierra y la ruralidad olvidada. 
Saludos cordiales
Ing. Angelo Soto T. adriansoto75@hotmail.com
965360349         Reservorio.jpgZanahoriacongoteo.jpgecaconcha.jpg    Alfalfacongoteo.jpgArvejaconriegoporgoteo.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Pequeña producción agrícola aporta 70% de alimentos que consumen familias peruanas Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura presentará libro Pequeña Agricultura y Gastronomía Artículo: Acuicultura genera mínimo de S/. 50,000 por hectárea al año y es más rentable que ganadería, afirma Minam Artículo: Piscicultura se ha convertido en alternativa más rentable a cultivo de arroz en la Amazonía, sostienen Estudian cómo consolidar la relación gastronomía  pequeña agricultura

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Continuando con lo anterior, el proceso, a mi entender sería el siguiente: 
1. Revisar el SNIP y considerar algunas modificaciones apropiadas al impulso de la pequña agricultura (vamos MEF, en 500 años nadie los ha ayudado de verdad, un empujoncito no sería malo) 
2. Al respecto del punto 1, se debe mejorar las capacidades de las unidades formuladoras y las áreas de Desarrollo Económico Local, a fin que  puedan formular más proyectos de fomento y tecnificación de cultivos y crianzas (no entiendo como en los Planes de desarrollo comunales aparece la agricultura como prioridad y cuando van al presupuesto participativo piden una loza o un templo) 
3. Desarrollar metodologías de capacitación que promuevan la asociatividad . Por ejemplo una Escuela de Campo (ECA) permite que el grupo que empieza luego de 10 o 15 módulos termina.. por tanto se les puede dar un enfoque de asociatividad para los negocios agrarios. (eso de formalizar asociaciones porque es meta del proyecto ya pasó de moda) 
4. Los programas de apoyo, fomento de la sociatividad y Fondos de compensación deben simplificar sus formatos y procesdimientos. (Francamente algunos parecen escritos en arameo).  
5. Algo clave... hay que tender puentes con los mercados exigentes (por ejemplo los supermercados, que actualmente ostentan un 18% del consumo en Lima pero con poryección a 45% como en otrso países, ojo que en a nivel de provincias se están abriendo más y más). 
6. Una cosa más... croe que en esto todos podemos aportar, no se trata de generar conflictos, se trata de proponer en base a al experiencia. Eso de los diagnósticos y la problemática particularmente ya me tiene enfermo. 
Bueno los dejo, a ver si en el AGROFORUM 2012 nos dan 10 minutos para discutir propuestas... sería interesante. 
Saludos 
Ing. Angelo Soto T
MSc (c) Gerencia Social de Proyectos
965360349 adriansoto75@hotmail.com

----------

Alper

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Angelo: 
Ya le planteé la idea a mis padres para que toquen el tema de la pequeña agricultura durante el evento de AGROFÓRUM 2012. Ya la estructura de temas está armada, así que espero poder presionar para que se toquen temas sobre cómo desarrollar la pequeña agricultura del Perú. 
Sobre el caso que muestras, me parece muy interesante e importante que se empiecen a difundir este tipo de trabajos a través del foro, ya que no haya nada mejor que demostrar o predicar con el ejemplo. Ojalá me hicieran caso los distintos productores, para que le hagan "seguimientos" a sus cultivos, con la finalidad de compartir abiertamente su metodología de trabajo, y así abrir las puertas para que otros aprendan de dichas experiancias, y a la vez, dejar la puerta abrierta para recibir consejos o asistencia técnica virtual.  
Hoy en día la capacitación y la asesoría es vital para desarrollar la pequeña y mediana agricultura, por lo que sería genial que los productores empiecen a documentar la trazabilidad de sus cultivos para que podamos intercambiar información técninca, y para que sus productos se empiecen a comercializar desde el día que los siembran. En ese sentido, siempre repito un frase que tiene que ver con el marketing y la publicidad: "Si no te conocen, no te cosumen". 
Te felicito Angelo por tu trabajo y por los logros alcanzados con esta comunidad, lo cual demuestra que no es difícil -ni mucho menos imposible- hacer las cosas bien para que muchas familias que viven en extrema pobreza, logren mejorar su calidad de vida a través de ua actividad milenaria en nuestro país como es la agricultura. 
Sería bueno saber más acerca de cómo se inicio todo esto, y cuáles fueron los pasos que siguieron para lograr los objetivos que alcanzaron. Yo se que toma tiempo, pero como comprenderás Angelo, más podemos avanzar nosotros en este tema, que el Estado mismo; por lo que espero poder promover junto con los demás usuarios de este foro, el desarrollo de pequeños proyectos productivos -inclusivos y rentables- dirigidos a desarrollar la pequeña y mediana agricultura del Perú.  
¡Felicitaciones!  :Smile:  
PD: Veré qué puedo hacer para tratar estos tema en el evento de AgroFórum 2012, porque como le digo a mis padres; sería bueno que el evento sirva para medir eficazmente los avances en materia de política agraria, porque muchas veces los políticos que se presentan se suben a los estrados a plantear soluciones que nunca llegan, porque nunca se realizan las acciones necesarias formuladas. Creo que es una buena oportunidad de contar con un evento que no sólo sea promotor de nuestro agro, sino también fiscalizador de nuestro Estado, que hasta el día de hoy se hace de la vista gorda con este problema.

----------

